# Coding seatbelt pre tensioner delete



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I want to lose the safety warning for rear seatbelts.

I've tried resistor bypass trick on the pretensioner circuits but that didn't seem to do anything.

Does it need resetting with vagcom?

I'm guessing the same issues apply for bucket seats so someone must have figured it out.

I'm Sure someone smarter than me knows how


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

placeborick said:


> I want to lose the safety warning for rear seatbelts.
> 
> I've tried resistor bypass trick on the pretensioner circuits but that didn't seem to do anything.
> 
> ...


If the resistors are going to work the airbag fault needs clearing first - once triggered they don't clear automatically.

VCDS can certainly do it. OBD11 and Carista may be able to. Most of the generic OBD fault readers can't do airbags.

Different tooling entirely is required to change the airbag configuration of the car.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Sweet.

I Should probably just invest in a cable and cheap laptop.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

https://m.gendan.co.uk/product_VCV23.html

Looking at the basic 3 vin, what ya reckon?


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Says you can do it via ODB11 but I've not tested it.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

DPG said:


> Says you can do it via ODB11 but I've not tested it.


That's just the warning to put your belt on, not the removal of the pre-tensioner etc


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

placeborick said:


> https://m.gendan.co.uk/product_VCV23.html
> 
> Looking at the basic 3 vin, what ya reckon?


I bought mine from Gendan, very good and their dispatch email is properly funny.

If you're going to be continually cocking about with your car then it's worth the money, if it's a one off for once function then there are cheaper options.

You'll want it when you change your rear brake pads so probably a decent investment anyway


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Brill, gove me something to tinker with whilst i'm waiting for the grass to grow and twiddling thumbs.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

> Your product has been gently taken from our shelves with soft cotton gloves and placed on a cushion for its journey to the packing area.
> 
> A team of 4 packers thoroughly inspected your item and polished it to ensure it is in the best possible condition before beginning the packing process.
> 
> ...


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

placeborick said:


> > Your product has been gently taken from our shelves with soft cotton gloves and placed on a cushion for its journey to the packing area.
> >
> > A team of 4 packers thoroughly inspected your item and polished it to ensure it is in the best possible condition before beginning the packing process.
> >
> > ...


It's nice they don't take themselves too seriously but do take the business seriously 

Have fun. Oh, make a full scan and save the log before you start messing with anything just in case.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Cool cheers.
Keep me busy the weekend


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Resistors cured the fault code after i reset the warning.
Awesome.

Resistors were 3.3 ohm for those interested.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

placeborick said:


> Resistors cured the fault code after i reset the warning.
> Awesome.
> 
> Resistors were 3.3 ohm for those interested.


Sweet!


----------



## CloudIX (Feb 16, 2019)

Any update on how to code out the pretensioners with VCDS?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

phazer said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> > > Your product has been gently taken from our shelves with soft cotton gloves and placed on a cushion for its journey to the packing area.
> ...


Ah I LoL'd at this reminder.

I had my lovingly packaged order go missing when I ordered my VCDS kit a couple of years ago - I was in a hurry too as had promised it to several mates.

My email to them following up multiple phone calls from way back when...



I said:


> Dear Gendan Automotive Products team,
> 
> After not receiving my order yesterday (Friday), I contacted you by phone around 5pm and, after you made some enquiries with DPD, the company entrusted with my precious order, you advised they had made an extremely miniscule error and would now not be delivering my item next-day. But - good news! It has now upgraded to a Saturday delivery instead.
> 
> ...


----------

